
Print this file, your printer will jam - joshwa
http://nedbatchelder.com/blog/200811/print_this_file_your_printer_will_jam.html
======
kqr2
This reminds me of the legend (even featured on car talk) where a guy's car
will not start when he buys vanilla ice cream...

<http://www.snopes.com/autos/techno/icecream.asp>

~~~
dangoldin
Nice link. One of the comments also points to the "Case of the 500 mile email"

<http://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html>

------
KevinBongart
The file to print is nothing more than a music score the printer has to
follow.

I'm wondering if there is a file that makes a specific printer play music,
just like a virtual instrument following midi instructions... Oh, it's the
Internet, there IS such a score.

~~~
almost
There's a record called "Symphony For Dot-Matrix Printers" which consists
entirely of music made from printing special patterns to a load of dot-matrix
printers. I heard it in a record shop once and it sounded pretty cool but not
having the equipment to play vinyl I didn't actually buy it. Wish I had now,
if anyone knows where to get it on CD then let me know...

Also, this article reminds me of the Tortoise's "I can not be played on record
player X" record from Godel, Escher, Bach :)

~~~
cfdrake
Not a CD, but:

[http://www.theuser.org/dotmatrix/downloads/en/frame_index.ht...](http://www.theuser.org/dotmatrix/downloads/en/frame_index.html)

Hard to imagine those collections of sounds just being made from those
objects.

~~~
almost
Thanks

